# Hello! I'm new :)



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I figure I should introduce myslef. My name is Julia, I'm a 20 yr old, full time student (university). I wasn't away from home long before I had a cat of my own. Her name is Nya. She is between 3 and 4 years old. I found her in late August on the street, starving, weighing about 4 lbs, and infested with fleas. The vet said it's a good thing I took her in, because she probably wouldn't have lasted much longer on the streets  
She's been with me for nearly 3 months now, and she's MUCH healthier, and one of the biggest lap cat's i have ever met. She is happiest in someone's arms 
I live with 6 other people, including my boyfriend, and 2 weeks ago, there was another addition to our house. A 4 week old kitten that my housemate named "Buddy". He was found in the pouring rain, and couldn't very well be left there, since he still should still be with mum. So into the house he came, and we think he's here to stay. My boyfriend grew very fond of him, and it's has become "his" cat. So you could technically say I have 2  He is a little terror when he wants to play, as most kittens are, and will attack basically anything that moves. 
We're keeping him and Nya seperated most of the time, for his safety, simply because she is bigger and stronger than him, and jealous  But generally they get along pretty well when they've been together. Nya is a pretty laid back kitty.
I guess that's all! Kind of a long introduction! sorry!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board!  I'm also from Canada! :wink:


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome! Post pics when you can in the "Meet my Kitty" forum.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! So glad you took these poor kittens in!


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* Welcome! I'm pretty new myself and I'm from Canada as well.*


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Julia


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks for the warm welcomes! I hope to post lots and get to know you all!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Julia, Nya, and sweet little Buddy. Post pixs soon!


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Welcome to the board!! Everyone here is so friendly and helpful!!


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

*sweetmackenzie*

Hey there sweetmackenzie:
I'm from Halifax too. Where abouts are you ?
Anyone else on here from Halifax ?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I enjoyed reading your introduction.  

Another member Bean is from Halifax too, I believe.... 8)


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

lol thanks for the kind welcomes everyone! I posted some pics in the Meet my kitty section. I am really enjoying the oppurtunities this forum provides for open discussion of cat's and their issues  Everyone is great here!


----------

